# der Lambda Thread....



## WODAN (3. Februar 2009)

Leider gibt es noch keinen offiziellen Lambda Thread, obwohl noch genügend unterwegs sind. Angedacht sind Gedanken und Erfahrungsaustausch oder nur schöne Bilder.

Ich komme einfach nicht los von diesem genialen Bike. Entweder man liebt es oder man hasst es. Kein Bike spaltet mehr die Nicolai Fans wie dieses Urgestein der Nicolai Schweißkunst. Seit über 10 Jahren wird es nun gebaut und hat immer noch genügend Fans!

Selbst bin ich ein 1999er und ein 2001er Lambda gefahren, Morgen hole ich mir wieder ein Gebrauchtes... 

Hier die wichtigstens Links zu den häufigsten Fragen:

Umbau Lambda verstärkter Umlenkhebel 

Upgrade Lambda von 1999 auf 2004 Version

Dämpferlänge Lambda?

Dämpferlänge Lambda Teil 2

Dämpferlänge Lambda 2000/1 Teil 3 und Umbau Umlenkhebel

Lambda mit Luftdämpfer?


----------



## KHUJAND (3. Februar 2009)

ja warum nicht... 

u. ich hoffer dieser thread sprängt die 2tausender marke...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baiano (3. Februar 2009)

servus, 

ich  denke Du meintest eher die Schweißkunst von Nicolai oder?


----------



## WODAN (3. Februar 2009)

baiano schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> ich  denke Du meintest eher die Schweißkunst von Nicolai oder?



 Danke


----------



## WODAN (3. Februar 2009)

KHUJAND schrieb:


> ja warum nicht...
> 
> u. ich hoffer dieser thread sprängt die 2tausender marke...



Bitte die Lady nicht so abwerten! Ich sage ja auch nichts gegen Eure Ungekannten Flugobjekte!


----------



## WODAN (3. Februar 2009)

Hier meine alte und treue Weggefährtin 
Leider mußte Sie den Weg für ein Nucleon TST räumen, welches dann von einem TST Evo ersetzt wurde


----------



## kroiterfee (3. Februar 2009)

krass. lambda mit rohloff. hab ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## WODAN (3. Februar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> krass. lambda mit rohloff. hab ich noch nie gesehen.



Damit waren auch kleinere Touren möglich


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Februar 2009)

meins,hab es auch geliebt das gute stück,ein saugeiles bike





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## nicolaibiker80 (3. Februar 2009)




----------



## Triple F (3. Februar 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Selbst bin ich ein 1999er und ein 2001er Lambda gefahren, Morgen hole ich mir wieder ein Gebrauchtes...



Der alten Zeiten Willen  ... Glückwunsch. Falls das TFR nun keinen Platz mehr in deiner Garage findet, dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (3. Februar 2009)

was wiegen eure lambdas?


----------



## guru39 (3. Februar 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> was wiegen eure lambdas?




Das solltest du besser nicht fragen, ist wie bei den Frauen und dem Alter 

Das Lambda fand ich damals auch das Geilste Nicolai, einfach nur Hammer


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Februar 2009)

und es hatte ein astreines handling!!!lag bei knapp 21kilo etwa


----------



## KHUJAND (4. Februar 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Bitte die Lady nicht so abwerten! Ich sage ja auch nichts gegen Eure Ungekannten Flugobjekte!



"niiiieemals"

Sie gehört doch zur Familie...


----------



## WODAN (6. Februar 2009)

Triple F schrieb:


> Der alten Zeiten Willen  ... Glückwunsch. Falls das TFR nun keinen Platz mehr in deiner Garage findet, dann...



Die Schätzchen stehen sicher im beheizten Keller. Wenn Du mal meiner Einladung folgen würdest, könntest Du Dich selbst davon überzeugen 
TFR bleibt erst einmal.
------------------------------------------

Mein altes Lambda, wie oben abgebildet, brachte so ca. 23-24 kg auf die Waage  
So ähnlich wird auch nun wieder mein jetziges Lambda aufgebaut, 2,6" Nokian Reifen und den Sattel habe ich schon, Laufradsatz mit Doublewide Felgen


----------



## WODAN (6. Februar 2009)

Hat schon Jemand die Gewinde in dem Umlenkhebel mit Helicoil repariert? Die Oberen sind nämlich hinüber 

Später werde ich zwar den neuen Hebel umrüsten lassen, aber vorerst wollte ich es mal mit der Alten probieren.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (6. Februar 2009)

wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche hab ich den alten umlenkhebel noch...


----------



## WODAN (6. Februar 2009)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche hab ich den alten umlenkhebel noch...




Wenn Du ihn findest, meld Dich auf jeden Fall bei mir.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. Februar 2009)

werd mich am we mal auf die suche machen ob das teil noch im keller rumfliegt!!!


----------



## Stagediver (6. Februar 2009)

Beim Thema Gewicht wird dem Lambda immer gleich die chronische Fettleibigkeit nachgesagt. 
Muss aber nicht unbedingt sein. Mit einem durchdachten Aufbau geht auch deutlich weniger als 23 oder 24 kg. Mein Bock wiegt derweil ca. 19,5 und nachdem ich gerade wieder am umbauen bin, sollten es dann ca 18 sein.


----------



## WODAN (6. Februar 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Beim Thema Gewicht wird dem Lambda immer gleich die chronische Fettleibigkeit nachgesagt.
> Muss aber nicht unbedingt sein. Mit einem durchdachten Aufbau geht auch deutlich weniger als 23 oder 24 kg. Mein Bock wiegt derweil ca. 19,5 und nachdem ich gerade wieder am umbauen bin, sollten es dann ca 18 sein.
> 
> ###



Mein altes Lambda bin ich 2002 so gefahren, waren etwas andere Zeiten als heute 
Heute muß alles leicht und "schöngefönt" sein, aber solch ein Panzer macht auch richtig Spaß.
Die 23/24 kg waren mit Rohloff Speedhub, schweren Laufrädern und Marzocchi Shiver Gabel. Denke auch mit normalen Teilen sind 20kg ohne Probleme möglich.

MfG


----------



## Stagediver (6. Februar 2009)

Freilich darf man nicht ausser Acht lassen das dein Bike aus einer anderen Generation war.  
Mir hat das Lambda schon immer gut gefallen und deshalb hab ich mir dann auch eines aufgebaut. Sicher hätte es ein Demo, ein V10 oder ähnliches sein können. Aber ich steh generell auf Sachen die "nicht in" sind. Und wollte mit dem Radl beweisen das ein Lambda auch heute noch konkurrenzfähig ist. 
Von der Haltbarkeit ganz zu schweigen... es ist Bj. 2003 (Update auf aktuelle Generation in 2005). Hatte damit schon schwere Stürze bei denen andere Rahmen längst den Geist aufgegeben hätten.
Ich liebe es und hoffe das Nicolai noch länger diesen Klassiker produziert.

p.s.: bester Thread seit langem


----------



## abbath (6. Februar 2009)

nicolaibiker80 schrieb:


>



Das Bike ist einfach saugeil


----------



## xMARTINx (7. Februar 2009)

also lambda mit luftdämpfer...sorryaber geht gar nicht.hatte zum probieren mal nen dhx 5.0air drim im meinem damals,trotz maximalen druck war der dämpfer viel zu weich,davon mal abgeshen war die federungskennlinie...sagen wir mal bescheiden...


----------



## Stagediver (7. Februar 2009)

Das Problem hatte ich zu Anfang auch. Lag u.a. daran das sich der 06er DHX Air nicht progrssiv genug abstimmen ließ. Hab bei mir nen 08er verbaut. Den kleinen Knochen am Umlenkhebel gedreht, so das ich einen Dämpfer mit 240er EL nehmen konnte. Dann bei der Federwegsverstellung ins dritte Loch und schon hatte ich ein viel niedrigeres Übersetzungsverhältnis bei völlig ausreichenden 200mm Federweg. Noch angemerkt das sich Druck und Kammervolumen in einem mittleren Bereich befinden. ...geht also schon mit DHX im Lambda. Ist halt ne Tüftelei ...und ne Glaubensfrage


----------



## Paiza (11. Februar 2009)

Da darf mein altes Lambda nicht fehlen

Gewicht: 20,01kg Mein Ziel war unter 20kg, hätte das auch ohne probleme mit einem anderen Steuersatz geschaft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (16. Februar 2009)

Moin,
hier die ersten vernünftigen "Panzer" Fotos.
Dazu kommt noch eine Marzocchi Monster & Gustav M (Urform) 

Die Kurbel paßt nicht so recht, hatte ich aber noch im Keller. Optimal wäre eine schöne Stahlkurbl, ich hatte damals eine Grossman (müßte baugleich zu Point sein).
Umlenkhebel wird auch noch später umgebaut und ein vernünftiger Dämpfer kommt rein. Mal schaun wie sich das Baby fahren läßt


----------



## haha (16. Februar 2009)

sehr schön, mit monster t wird das gut kommen. brauchst noch ne alte point stahl kurbel? ich hab hier noch eine rumliegen, aber ohne lager.. es ist diese speedbone chromo.


----------



## WODAN (17. Februar 2009)

haha schrieb:


> sehr schön, mit monster t wird das gut kommen. brauchst noch ne alte point stahl kurbel? ich hab hier noch eine rumliegen, aber ohne lager.. es ist diese speedbone chromo.



Moin,

hoffe auch das die Monster gut im Lambda aussieht, wollte zwar eine 2005er Shiver, die ich gerade letztes Jahr verkauft habe   , aber eine Monster paßt auch zu dem Rahmen.

Kannst ja mal ein Bild von der Point Kurbel mit Preisvorstellung an mich schicken. 

MfG


----------



## haha (17. Februar 2009)

ich glaub auch, dass die monster gut passt. die kurbeln such ich raus, bekommst ne pm


----------



## The Passenger (17. Februar 2009)

Hat jetzt schon mal jemand einen 216er Dämpfer in ein älteres Modell gebaut?
Was ist zu beachten?


----------



## timbowjoketown (18. Februar 2009)

Hey Wodan, wird das ein Retro-Aufbau? Coole Sache, mal gespannt wie es am Ende ausschaut. Wenn ich mal einen Helius DH-Rahmen günstig in die Finger bekomme, werde ich das auch tun. Mit Marzocchi Super T Pro...


----------



## WODAN (18. Februar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Hey Wodan, wird das ein Retro-Aufbau? Coole Sache, mal gespannt wie es am Ende ausschaut. Wenn ich mal einen Helius DH-Rahmen günstig in die Finger bekomme, werde ich das auch tun. Mit Marzocchi Super T Pro...



Hi,
so halb/halb 

Super T war in dem Lambda Komplettbike verbaut, hatte aber einen Riss in der Scheibenbremsaufnahme. Ehrlich gesagt braucht das Lambda auch eine etwas größere Gabel.

Gabel müßte die Tage kommen, dann gibt es Fotos


----------



## WODAN (20. Februar 2009)

The Passenger schrieb:


> Hat jetzt schon mal jemand einen 216er Dämpfer in ein älteres Modell gebaut?
> Was ist zu beachten?



Moin,
das würde mich auch interessieren 

Die Wippe hat ja auf jeder Seite einen Gummipuffer als Endanschlag, um den Dämpfer zu entlasten.
Ist nur die Frage ob der Dämpfer das über längere Zeit mitmacht?

MfG


----------



## Paiza (23. Februar 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> hoffe auch das die Monster gut im Lambda aussieht



So sah meins aus als ich es gekauft hatte
PANZER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (23. Februar 2009)

Paiza schrieb:


> So sah meins aus als ich es gekauft hatte
> PANZER
> 
> ####



Sehr schöner Panzer! Hoffe meine Monster 2005 kommt die Woche endlich


----------



## WODAN (24. Februar 2009)

So, endlich kam die Monster, ist von 2004.

Ich habe alle Teile einfach mal "zusammengesteckt", es fehlen immer noch die Gustav M Bremssättel.
Gewicht wie auf dem Bild: 23,6 kg


----------



## guru39 (24. Februar 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Gewicht wie auf dem Bild: 23,6 kg



sehr geil


----------



## haha (24. Februar 2009)

heftiger hobel. erinnert mich an mein helius, das hatte mal knapp 22kg auf den rippen. aber wodan, treib dir bitte ein passendes ilager für die pointkurbeln auf, ich schenk sie dir auch. weil an diesen hobel passen die xts so gar nicht..


----------



## Triple F (24. Februar 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> ...es fehlen immer noch die Gustav M Bremssättel.



Falls das ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl war, ich war vorhin im Keller suchen - erfolgreich!


----------



## WODAN (25. Februar 2009)

Triple F schrieb:


> Falls das ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl war, ich war vorhin im Keller suchen - erfolgreich!



Moin,
ne, die sind noch mit der Post unterwegs 
Brauche nur noch einen Gustav M Adapter für die Monster, da es anscheinend kein STD PM 8" ist 

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (25. Februar 2009)

Dann gut, dass ich noch mal hier reingeschaut habe, bevor's zur Post ging . Einen Monster-Adapter habe ich zufällig nicht, wie Du Dir denken kannst . Frohes Suchen & Schrauben!


----------



## timbowjoketown (25. Februar 2009)

Nein ist kein Standard, benötigst einen speziellen Adapter. Ich schau mal im Keller, ob ich meinen alten noch finde...


----------



## WODAN (25. Februar 2009)

timbowjoketown schrieb:


> Nein ist kein Standard, benötigst einen speziellen Adapter. Ich schau mal im Keller, ob ich meinen alten noch finde...



Das wäre Spitze!
Zitat Magura Forum:



> Sag' mal: ist es nicht so, dass die "MONSTER T" der 2. Serie ab 2003 nicht schon immer einen speziellen, s.g. "Int. DH-Standard" für 8" Rotoren hatte? rolleyes.gif
> Dieser wurde - as far as i remember - v. Marzocchi gegenüber der 1. Serie aber nochmal um 8mm gekürzt!
> 
> Sieht mir jedenfalls fast so aus, als wäre das bei der 06er "Monster" immer noch der Fall, wenn ich Deine Aufnahme mit dieser hier vergleiche!
> ...


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Februar 2009)

vom Dr. BlutFleck


----------



## KHUJAND (26. Februar 2009)

ok,-ok... 




frag mich nur wo der kleene so ein "big-bike" her hat ?


----------



## Paiza (2. März 2009)

Was sind das für Druckstreben??? Ist der Hinterbau für 24 Zoll ausgelegt??!!


----------



## WODAN (4. März 2009)

Paiza schrieb:


> Was sind das für Druckstreben??? Ist der Hinterbau für 24 Zoll ausgelegt??!!



Wieso? Meinst Du sie sind kürzer? Dachte immer nur es gäbe die Hinterbauschwinge nur in 2 Versionen


----------



## Paiza (4. März 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Wieso? Meinst Du sie sind kürzer? Dachte immer nur es gäbe die Hinterbauschwinge nur in 2 Versionen



Die Ausfallenden sehen so fett und extrem stabil aus!!!


----------



## WODAN (4. März 2009)

Paiza schrieb:


> Die Ausfallenden sehen so fett und extrem stabil aus!!!



Das ist die Version, die bis 2001 gebaut wurde, ab 2002 hatten sie die Ausfallenden, wie sie heute noch verbaut werden.

MfG

PS: ich hoffe Du ärgerst Dich Dein Lambda gegen ein Felt eingetauscht zu haben


----------



## Paiza (4. März 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Das ist die Version, die bis 2001 gebaut wurde, ab 2002 hatten sie die Ausfallenden, wie sie heute noch verbaut werden.
> 
> MfG
> 
> PS: ich hoffe Du ärgerst Dich Dein Lambda gegen ein Felt eingetauscht zu haben



Ich hatte an meinem 99er Ausfallenden, ich meine aber das die anders ausgesehen haben

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich mit dem Felt sehr sehr sehr zu frieden Der Rahmen ist von der Geo her besser wie das Lambda und vorallem auch ein ordentliches stück leichter
Das einzigste was mir fehlt, ist der Top Service von Nicolai!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (4. März 2009)

Paiza schrieb:


> Ich hatte an meinem 99er Ausfallenden, ich meine aber das die anders ausgesehen haben
> 
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich mit dem Felt sehr sehr sehr zu frieden Der Rahmen ist von der Geo her besser wie das Lambda und vorallem auch ein ordentliches stück leichter
> Das einzigste was mir fehlt, ist der Top Service von Nicolai!!



Mein 2001er Lambda hatte damals die gleichen Ausfallenden wie auf dem Bild mit 24" HR.
Mein Momentanes, was sich im Aufbau befindet, hat schon das RADO Ausfallende.

MfG


----------



## WODAN (6. März 2009)

Hier noch ein Bild von meinem UR-Lambda. Hatte ich damals gegen mein Trombone 2000 eingetauscht, allerdings bin ich es nie richtig gefahren.
Gleich im Anschluß habe ich mir bei Kalle ein neues Lambda bestellt


----------



## WODAN (7. März 2009)

Moin,
ich fühle mich hier immer so einsam, weil sonst keiner postet  

 Welche Federhärte braucht man denn mit dem neuen Umlenkhebel und einem Fox Dämpfer? Wiege um die 85kg.

Man kann also 222mm und 241mm Dämpfer dann verbauen?

MfG


----------



## Nicigirl (7. März 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.de/Stahltraeger-Dop...3911.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318


Hallo,
wollte Kalle ein neues Lambda bauen ?
Das das Projekt Lambda EVO schien in die Hosen gegangen zu sein ! 
Nici


----------



## kroiterfee (7. März 2009)




----------



## Stagediver (7. März 2009)

Hey WODAN.

Du gestaltest das Thema auch alleine sehr gut...

Ich würde dir eine 550er  Feder empfehlen.

Und bei der Einbaulänge sollte man bei den von Nicolai angegebenen 222mm bleiben. Wenn du den 241er verwendest, ist dieser nämlich sehr stark unter Vorspannung eingebaut, da der "neue" Umlenkhebel einen Anschlag am Hauptrahmen hat.

Grüsse


----------



## WODAN (9. März 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Hey WODAN.
> 
> Du gestaltest das Thema auch alleine sehr gut...
> 
> ...



Danke für den Zuspruch 

Werde demnächst den neuen Umlenkhebel bestellen und dann einen 222mm Dämpfer mir zulegen. Nur zu schade, dass ich meinen alten Fox Vanilla DH Dämpfer verkauft habe (mit Stahlflexschlauch zum externen Ausgleichsbehälter).

Es paßt ja leider kein DHX5 coil 

MfG


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (9. März 2009)

hallo lambda piloten und den rest
the passenger fragte ob man einen 216mm dämpfer in ein "altes" lambda reinbekommt,in meinem Lambda(bj.2000) ist ein 220mm dämpfer drin, montage ist einfach: puffer raus- dämpfer rein- dann draufsitzen oder vorspannung lösen sodaß dämpfer ein stückchen einfedern kann- puffer wieder rein- fertig


----------



## WODAN (9. März 2009)

DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> hallo lambda piloten und den rest
> the passenger fragte ob man einen 216mm dämpfer in ein "altes" lambda reinbekommt,in meinem Lambda(bj.2000) ist ein 220mm dämpfer drin, montage ist einfach: puffer raus- dämpfer rein- dann draufsitzen oder vorspannung lösen sodaß dämpfer ein stückchen einfedern kann- puffer wieder rein- fertig



Poste mal bitte ein Foto, danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (11. März 2009)

@ WODAN:

Hatte in meinem auch ne 05er Shiver und den Vanilla DH drin. Die Gabel war echt der Hammer und der Dämpfer eigentlich auch, wobei er vom Grundsetup etwas zu überdämpft für mein geringes Gewicht war. Sollte bei dir aber optimal funktionieren.
Alles in allem also ein geiles Fahrwerk für deine Rakete.
Nur schade das ich das Zeugs vor nem Jahr schon verkauft habe. Sonst hätten die Teile bei dir würdige Plätze eingenommen.

Kleiner Tuningtip für die Shiver: 
Da sie recht soft ist; 10er Gabelöl rein. Dann ist sie perfekt gedämpft in der Druckstufe und die Zugstufe lässt sich eindeutiger verstellen. Haben damals sehr viele gemacht, welche die Gabel bei Rennen und im Park nutzten. Kann das positiv bestätigen


----------



## WODAN (11. März 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> @ WODAN:
> 
> Hatte in meinem auch ne 05er Shiver und den Vanilla DH drin. Die Gabel war echt der Hammer und der Dämpfer eigentlich auch, wobei er vom Grundsetup etwas zu überdämpft für mein geringes Gewicht war. Sollte bei dir aber optimal funktionieren.
> Alles in allem also ein geiles Fahrwerk für deine Rakete.
> ...



Moin,
ich könnte mich auch blau und grün ärgern. Habe den Fox Vanilla DH und die Shiver DC 2005 vor knapp einem Jahr verkauft. Waren beide in meinem alten Nucleon TST drin, als dann das Evo kam mußte etwas leichteres her.






Ich bin mit der Monster bisher nur eine kleine Runde auf er Straße gedreht, immer noch ohne Adapter für die Gustl vorne und war nicht so begeistert. Mir war schon klar, dass die Gabel mit über 5 kg Kampfgewicht die Front etwas mehr belastet, aber das geht nun wirklich nicht 
Monster habe ich schon so gut wie verkauft und nun lasse ich mir aber Zeit mit der Shiver Suche. Vielleicht rüste ich auch zuerst den Umlenkhebel um, mal schaun.

MfG


----------



## Stagediver (11. März 2009)

Mhhh... Diese Teile... weltklasse... verdammt geile Kiste. 
Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zum EVO?

Also ich fand das Lambda selbst mit der Shiver recht kopflastig. 888 passt perfekt finde ich. Aber da hat jeder so seine Vorlieben.


----------



## WODAN (13. März 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Mhhh... Diese Teile... weltklasse... verdammt geile Kiste.
> Wie fährt es sich im Vergleich zum EVO?
> 
> Also ich fand das Lambda selbst mit der Shiver recht kopflastig. 888 passt perfekt finde ich. Aber da hat jeder so seine Vorlieben.



Das Nucleon TST war dem Fahrverhalten ähnlich dem Lambda, mit den verbauten Teilen war es eben auch ein kleiner Panzer. Aber die G-Boxx Bikes lassen sich vom "Gefühl" her wegen dem tiefen Schwerpunkt extrem genial fahren. Mein altes Lambda hatte vorne Shiver und hinten Rohloff, denke deswegen war das Gewicht wieder ausgeglichen und somit hatte es trotz schwerer Gabel ein sehr gutes Verhalten.

Das Evo ist in meinen Augen eine andere Liga. Ok, auch nicht ein Leichtgewicht, aber vom Fahrverhalten mehr ein Racebike. Es läßt sich extrem schnell beschleunigen und wegen der G-Boxx wieder ein genialer Schwerpunkt.

MfG


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (15. März 2009)

so habs auch geschafft bilder zu machen :

hier mein lambda


im album sind auch noch bilder von den anderen kisten ;-)


----------



## WODAN (15. März 2009)

DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> so habs auch geschafft bilder zu machen :
> 
> hier mein lambda
> 
> ...



Sehr schön! Die RST Gabel ist auch damals das Nicolai WC Team gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (18. März 2009)

hallöchen !

fehlt an der kiste nicht die wippe an der oberen dämpferaufnahme? gibts das teil im notfall noch?  

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=300300411236

grüssle


----------



## WODAN (19. März 2009)

DH-Schlumpf schrieb:


> hallöchen !
> 
> fehlt an der kiste nicht die wippe an der oberen dämpferaufnahme? gibts das teil im notfall noch?
> 
> ...



Moin,
laß die Finger davon. 
Ansonsten würde ich direkt bei Nicolai deswegen anfragen.


----------



## WODAN (24. März 2009)

Hier mal 2 ältere Tests aus der Bike und der Mountainbike Rider 
Bei Interesse verschicke ich gerne in Originalgröße > PM


----------



## Stagediver (24. März 2009)

So. Hab hier noch ein nettes Foto von meinem Aufbau mit Shiver und Vanilla DH gefunden...


----------



## WODAN (24. März 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> So. Hab hier noch ein nettes Foto von meinem Aufbau mit Shiver und Vanilla DH gefunden...
> 
> ###



WOW!!! 
Das wäre meine Traumkombo: Shiver 2005 und Vanilla DH 

Eventuell bekomme ich eine Shiver diese Woche, entweder 2004 oder 2005.


----------



## Stagediver (24. März 2009)

Danke, Danke

Hab die halbe Welt verrückt gemacht, um noch Bilder davon aufzutreiben. Dachte eigentlich das die schon längst verschollen sind

Dann drück ich dir mal alle Daumen die ich finden kann, damit du eine 05er Shiver bekommst.


----------



## Stagediver (24. März 2009)

@ WODAN:

Würde mich sehr geehrt fühlen, wenn du mir die Tests vom Lambda per PN schickst.

MfG


----------



## WODAN (26. März 2009)

So, nun mit Shiver, leider keine 2005, aber kann ja noch werden 

Auf jeden Fall brauche ich noch eine vernünftige Kettenführung für Innenlagerklemmung, eine Magura Leitung mit 90° Abgang für hinten, neue Shiver Aufkleber (eventuell komplett schwarz abkleben?), den neuen Umlenkhebel, neuer Dämpfer und und und.....


----------



## Stagediver (27. März 2009)

Was soll ich sagen... sieht auch mit der silbernen Gabel top aus 

Hast denn schon nen standesgemässen Dämpfer an der Hand?

Grüsse


----------



## WODAN (29. März 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen... sieht auch mit der silbernen Gabel top aus
> 
> Hast denn schon nen standesgemässen Dämpfer an der Hand?
> 
> Grüsse



Hi,
danke 

Ich müßte mir erst einmal den neuen Umlenkhebel bestellen, glaube es paßt ja nur DHX 3 oder 4?
Hast Du noch einen übrig?
MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tripplecompundo (29. März 2009)

HalloLeute,

bin ganz neu hier und will mal mein Moped zeigen. Ist ein 12 Jahre altes Lambda, welches ich bei ebay erbeutet habe. Habe es ein paar mal getestet und muss festellen, das es Riesenlaune macht. Es ist mein erster Downhiller und ich bereue nicht es gekauft zu haben.
Bin damit bei Nicolai gewesen ums es begutachten zu lassen und die haben leider ein paar Kleinigkeiten festgestellt. 2 Risse an Nähten und ein nicht mehr ganz intaktes Steuerrohr. Kein Problem für die Jungs. Das ist alles nur Metall und wird wieder hingebogen. Zur Zeit warte ich auf ein Angebot um mein Schätzchen wieder richten zu lassen. Dabei muss es auch einen neuen Anstrich bekommen. Wass würdet Ihr von gelb halten?
Also, bis die Tage mal

Gruß TC


----------



## Stagediver (30. März 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke
> 
> Ich müßte mir erst einmal den neuen Umlenkhebel bestellen, glaube es paßt ja nur DHX 3 oder 4?
> ...



Hey hey.

Hab leider keinen Dämpfer mehr übrig, da ich meine Teile immer verkaufe bevor was neues ins Haus steht.

Und kuck doch mal auf der zweiten Seite im Thread das Bild vom Paiza seinem Renner an... an der Stelle wo die beiden abfallenden Oberrohre zusammen laufen, sieht es schwer nach Kollisionsspuren vom Ausgleichsbehälter aus. Meine da eben auch einen DHX 3 oder 4 erkannt zu haben... Vanilla DH sag ich nur  Werd mich mal für dich auf die Suche begeben


----------



## Stagediver (30. März 2009)

tripplecompundo schrieb:


> HalloLeute,
> 
> ...Dabei muss es auch einen neuen Anstrich bekommen. Wass würdet Ihr von gelb halten?
> Also, bis die Tage mal
> ...



Hallo TC

Gelb find ich klasse. Hab das beim Lambda noch nie gesehen.
Und vllt nicht komplett alles in gelb, sondern ein paar Teile (z.B.: Hinterbau, Sitzdom) in mattschwarz. 
Nur so als Vorschlag... ist ja Geschmackssache

Grüsse


----------



## Stagediver (3. April 2009)

Sooooo... bin mit meinem Bock auch wieder ein wenig weiter... Kurbeln, KeFü und Bremsen sind neu.


----------



## WODAN (3. April 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Sooooo... bin mit meinem Bock auch wieder ein wenig weiter... Kurbeln, KeFü und Bremsen sind neu.####


Sehr gelungen! 
Was wiegt es nun?

Ich bin gerade bei 20,8 kg (mit Shiver und Diabolus Teilen!!!)


----------



## Stagediver (3. April 2009)

Dankeschön 

Also im Moment ist es bei 18,3 kg.
Unter 18 kg ist mein Ziel. Aber eben nicht auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit 

Deine 20,8 kg sind für ein Lambda absolut ok  
Meines war zu Beginn schwerer 

Grüsse


----------



## guru39 (3. April 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 18,3 kg.



ich sach nur Nicoblei 

alla donn.


----------



## WODAN (4. April 2009)

Gestern dürfte mal das Lambda an den Start, Gewicht momentan mit recht schweren Teilen bei 20,8kg. Damit bin ich zufrieden und wird auch so bleiben.


----------



## WODAN (4. April 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Dankeschön
> 
> Also im Moment ist es bei 18,3 kg.
> Unter 18 kg ist mein Ziel. Aber eben nicht auf Kosten der Haltbarkeit
> ...



18,3 kg wow


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (11. Mai 2009)

Hier sind doch mehr Lambda Fahrer am Start, die sich nicht "outen" wollen


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (11. Mai 2009)

Ha, über solche "Fliegengwichte" lach ich doch drüber, ich hab am 3.5. in todtnau mein lambda gewogen
Rad komplett und dreckig: 22,05 kg
Rad sauber und nach crash mit stein ein paar kleinteile weniger: 21,5 kg.
der applaus war mir sicher:lo:


----------



## Über (12. Mai 2009)

Schön' gudn Tach,

nicht das beste Pic aber auf die schnelle find ich nur das:





Im Winter gibts nen neues Unterrohr und ne neue Geometrie (flacherer Lenkwinkel) - *freu*

Gruß
Über


----------



## WODAN (12. Mai 2009)

Über schrieb:


> Schön' gudn Tach,
> 
> nicht das beste Pic aber auf die schnelle find ich nur das:
> ###
> ...



Moin,
lohnt sich der Umbau überhaupt noch? Denke gut erhaltene neuere Lambdas bekommt man doch fast für den Preis der Umbaukosten.

Ok, mein Lambda war ein absolutes Schnäppchen, aber selbst ich überlege ob sich der Umbau auf die neuere Umlenkwippe lohnt 

Gruß


----------



## Über (13. Mai 2009)

doch doch, lohnt auf jeden Fall.
Zum einen ist die Summe die im Raum steht echt seeeehr moderat und dann ist das Rad ja wie neu. Die Lager werden noch getauscht und nen neuen Anstrich gibts auch. 
Zum Anderen ist der "Panzer" unkaputtbar und ich will echt nichts anderes, fahre den Hobel seit 2002 und die Funktion des Lambda ist einfach sahnemäßig gut. 
Durchdacht aufgebaut ist's zudem gar nicht so schwer, zumindest kann es mit neueren Modellen mithalten, wenn auch nicht mit 17kg Sunn-Raketen, die dann allerdings nach einem Jahr auch runtergerockt sind... .

Gruß
Über


----------



## WODAN (13. Mai 2009)

Über schrieb:


> doch doch, lohnt auf jeden Fall.
> Zum einen ist die Summe die im Raum steht echt seeeehr moderat und dann ist das Rad ja wie neu. Die Lager werden noch getauscht und nen neuen Anstrich gibts auch.
> Zum Anderen ist der "Panzer" unkaputtbar und ich will echt nichts anderes, fahre den Hobel seit 2002 und die Funktion des Lambda ist einfach sahnemäßig gut.
> Durchdacht aufgebaut ist's zudem gar nicht so schwer, zumindest kann es mit neueren Modellen mithalten, wenn auch nicht mit 17kg Sunn-Raketen, die dann allerdings nach einem Jahr auch runtergerockt sind... .
> ...



Moin,
welches Baujahr ist denn Dein Lambda?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Über (13. Mai 2009)

Hi,

ist von 2002. Hat noch das Easton-Unterrohr und dieses sollte optimaler Weise nach 5 Jahren getauscht werden. Dieses Jahr passt's noch aber im Winter wird "renoviert" 
Wobei die Haltbarkeit echt der Hammer ist. An der Unterseite des Unterrohrs habe ich seit nem Einschlag vor 4 o. 5 Jahren ne richtig fette Delle und das Teil hält und hält und hält... .
Einzig an den Verbindungsstellen im Tretlagerbereich lassen Spannungsrisse in der Pulverung langsam auf Ermüdungserscheinungen des Rohrs schließen - daher wirds getauscht und dann gleich der doch recht steile Lenkwinkel "abgeflacht".
Gut ein Grad sollte drin sein - wäre schon schön ;-)

Werde auf jeden Fall berichten.

Gruß
Über


----------



## WODAN (13. Mai 2009)

Über schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ist von 2002. Hat noch das Easton-Unterrohr und dieses sollte optimaler Weise nach 5 Jahren getauscht werden. Dieses Jahr passt's noch aber im Winter wird "renoviert"
> Wobei die Haltbarkeit echt der Hammer ist. An der Unterseite des Unterrohrs habe ich seit nem Einschlag vor 4 o. 5 Jahren ne richtig fette Delle und das Teil hält und hält und hält... .
> ...




Da hatte ich Dein Lambda verwechselt, dachte es sei viel älter und noch mit der alten Dämpferaufnahme. Mein Lambda ist auch von 2002 und ich überlege vielmehr die Umrüstung auf den neuen Umlenkhebel um dann auch 222mm Dämpfer fahren zu können.
Was kostetet denn Dein Umbau?
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Über (13. Mai 2009)

Die Umrüstung des Umlenkhebels lohnt, einmal wegen des Dämpfers und einmal aus dem Grund, dass der aktuelle Umlenkhebel aus mehr Enzelteilen besteht als mein Auto... . ;-) Somit gibts günstigen Ersatz wenn mal etwa über Jordan geht.
Welchen Umlenkhebel fährst du denn z.Z.? Den ganz alten, klobigen oder schon den "Schlankeren" mit zwei Dämpferaufnahmen?

Den Preis für den bevorstehenden Umbau möchte ich hier nicht öffentlich posten, ist echt nicht die Welt.
Falls du ebenfalls interessiert bist, dann frag am Besten bei Falco an, der macht dir bestimmt auch nen fairen Preis.


Gruß
Über


----------



## Paiza (21. Mai 2009)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Und kuck doch mal auf der zweiten Seite im Thread das Bild vom Paiza seinem Renner an... an der Stelle wo die beiden abfallenden Oberrohre zusammen laufen, sieht es schwer nach Kollisionsspuren vom Ausgleichsbehälter aus. Meine da eben auch einen DHX 3 oder 4 erkannt zu haben...



Genau so ist es. Ich hatte aber ein 99er Hauptrahmen, da ist das problem alt so Bei Wodan würde ich kein Problem sehen

Ich habe in einem Ösi Forum mal einen DHX 5.0 mit externem Ausgleichsbehälter gefunden!! Leider hatte ich meinen 4.0 schon


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Mai 2009)

Gud`n,
Habe mir auch gerade einen Rahmen gekauft.
Wäre an einer Vernünftigen Teileliste interessiert, mit der man knapp unter 20 Kilo kommt, ohne das es zu teuer wird und in Leichtbauwahn ausartet.

Auch bei Geometrie Einstellungen wäre ich dankbar für Tipps.
Würde gerne so auf 1,18m Radstand und echte (ca.) 59cm Oberrohrlänge kommen und nen angenehmen flachen Lenkwinkel !

Gruss Karsten


----------



## WODAN (21. Mai 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Gud`n,
> Habe mir auch gerade einen Rahmen gekauft.
> Wäre an einer Vernünftigen Teileliste interessiert, mit der man knapp unter 20 Kilo kommt, ohne das es zu teuer wird und in Leichtbauwahn ausartet.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch und Willkommen im Club! 

Ich denke bei unter 20 kg scheidet die Shiver und eine normale 888 aus. Dann wohl eher Boxxer oder 888 ATA.

Was willst Du denn mit einem 59cm Oberrohr an einem DH'ler?

Gruß


----------



## Kuwahades (21. Mai 2009)

Danke 

wie siehts denn mit einer Marzocchi 888 RC von 07 aus ?
wäre das eine Option fürs Lamba, oder taugt nur die RC2X ?


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Mai 2009)

Gud`n,
kann mir jemand sagen, ob der unter Konus fehlt, der auf die Gabel aufgeschlagen wird, oder ob das so komplett ist ?
Gehört zum Fett Set normal auch noch eine Ahead Kappe dazu ?
und ist das normal, das das unter Lager voll schwer in die Lagerschale geht, oder sogar eingeschlagen werden muss ?

Gruss


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (28. Mai 2009)

das lager einzuschlagen halt ich eher für ne schlechte idee - wenn es mit gewalt sein muss dann eher einpressen - mit viiiiiieeeel fett natürlich.
ach ja und vorher mit n bisschen wd40 den ganzen rost schei** wegmachen.  
grüssle


----------



## Stagediver (29. Mai 2009)

Ja, mach das ganze erst mal richtig sauber. Dann geht das gute Lager nämlich auch von Hand rein.

Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stagediver (29. Mai 2009)

Hab hier auch noch ein paar kleine Bildchen für euch.
War mich mit meiner "alten Dame" mal etwas austoben


----------



## Kami-Nurse (17. Juni 2009)

Hi ,
ich hab mal ne Frage.Ich fahre ein Ufo und will mir in Zukunft gerne ein Lambda zulegen.Ich find es sieht einfach geil aus und den Panzer Effekt kenn ich vom UFO auch,meins wiegt stolze 19kg mit Single Crown Gabel.
Ich würde auch nen Rahmen in S bevorzugen da ich mit 165cm nicht grad groß bin,Frage wie fallen beim Lambda im Vergleich zum UFO die Rahmengrößen aus...ist S so klein und kompakt wie es auf den Bildern ausssieht...ich find das Lambda wirkt unheimlich klein???Jetzt macht mir die Höhe des Tretlagers noch zu schaffen,saß schon auf anderen Bikes SantaCruz Moorwood..etc.da hatt ich den Eindruck ich steh über dem Bike,bzw ich hatte Probleme beim absteigen,veresteht Ihr was ich meine?
Falls mir da jemand kleineres vielleicht Erfahreugnswerte überliefern kann wär das toll.Danke


----------



## Kuwahades (18. Juni 2009)

... beim Lambda gibt es eigentlich nur eine Rahmengrösse.
Der einzige Unterschied ist die Länge des Sitzrohres, des Sitzturms.
Oberrohrlänge kannst Du dir so anpassen, wie Du`s dann gerne hättest.

Vom Radstand her ist das Lambda so lang, wie ein UFO ST in Grösse L.

Kannst Die Geo Daten ja nochmal auf der Nicolai Seite vergleichen ?!


----------



## Über (18. Juni 2009)

Zu deiner Befürchtung "über dem Rad zu stehen", da kann ich dich beruhigen.
Beim Lambda sitzt du "im" Bike - bei ner Probefahrt merkst du das schon ;-)
Der Panzer-Effekt wird überschätzt, da das Lambda megaagil ist, lässt es sich traumhaft handeln. Zudem kommst du gescheit aufgebaut auf um ~19 kg.
Bist also max 1 kg schwerer unterwegs als der Rest. 
(Mega-Light-Gepimpte-Bikes zähle ich nicht zum "Rest")

Gruß
Über


----------



## Kami-Nurse (18. Juni 2009)

Über schrieb:


> Zu deiner Befürchtung "über dem Rad zu stehen", da kann ich dich beruhigen.
> Beim Lambda sitzt du "im" Bike - bei ner Probefahrt merkst du das schon ;-)
> Der Panzer-Effekt wird überschätzt, da das Lambda megaagil ist, lässt es sich traumhaft handeln. Zudem kommst du gescheit aufgebaut auf um ~19 kg.
> Bist also max 1 kg schwerer unterwegs als der Rest.
> ...



Danke, das klingt gut "im Bike" sitzen  Jo Probefahrt muß sein,anders kann ich das eh nicht entscheiden.Um das Gewicht mach ich mir keine Sorgen,ich setze andere Prioritäten.Vor allen Dingen "unkaputtbar" bzw. fast nicht klein zu kriegen sollte es sein,da mach ich beim Lambda glaube keinen Fehler!


----------



## Über (19. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube sogar, dass das Lambda das Bike ist, dass diese Ansprüche am Besten erfüllt.
Ich habe eines mit dem leichtem Easton-Rohrsatz und im Unterrohr ist ne echt üble Einschlagspur - an der Unterseite ca. 15-20 cm überm Tretlager ist ne fette Delle - die wenigensten Rahmen hätten diesen Einschlag überhaupt überlebt behaupte ich mal - und fahre den Rahmen seitdem seit weiteren 5 Jahren !!! 
Weiter bekommst du sämtliche technischen "Neuerungen" und kannst deinen Rahemn somit immer "up to date" halten.
Es gibt wohl kaum einen anderen rahem der so lange auf dem Markt ist und immer weiter verfeinert wurde.
Ist für mich DER HAMMERVIERGELENKER schlechthin.  ;-))
Als ich 1999 mein erstes Lambda bekommen habe, hatte ich das erstemal ein rad, an das ich keinerlei Gedannken verschwenden musste - funktioniert perfekt und ist echt unkaputtbar !!

Gruß
Über


----------



## maik.k. (27. Juni 2009)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/245227

Hier mein Liebling, ich suche leider vergebens schon längere Zeit nach original Decals für die Monster T in grau mit roter Aufschrift.


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (9. Juli 2009)

Monster T Decals gibts bei chainreactioncycles.com


----------



## WODAN (6. August 2009)

Kleiner Update:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (6. August 2009)

Uih, hast du ne 2005er bekommen ?
sehr cool !

ich brauche für meins noch ein Schaltauge, ist total krumm, bekomme keine Achse rein und die hohen Gabelbrücken für die 888 sind endlich da.
ich hatte nur nen Radstand von 1,115m !
Würde gerne auf die 1,16m wie in der technischen Beschreibung vom Lambda kommen, aber dafür reichen die anderen Gabelbrücken sicher auch nicht ?!


----------



## WODAN (8. August 2009)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> Uih, hast du ne 2005er bekommen ?
> sehr cool !



Ne, leider ein Fake, ist eine 2003er 



Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich brauche für meins noch ein Schaltauge, ist total krumm, bekomme keine Achse rein und die hohen Gabelbrücken für die 888 sind endlich da.
> ich hatte nur nen Radstand von 1,115m !
> Würde gerne auf die 1,16m wie in der technischen Beschreibung vom Lambda kommen, aber dafür reichen die anderen Gabelbrücken sicher auch nicht ?!



Bau Dein Lambda erst einmal auf und fahre es, Theorie und Praxis sind Zweierlei


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (10. Oktober 2009)

mein 2000er Lambda frisch von nicolai gemacht...befindet sich gerade im aufbau.
was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## 525Rainer (10. Oktober 2009)

WODAN schrieb:


> Kleiner Update:



ah! das geilste lambda das ich jeh gesehn hab! was ist das für ein blau in matt? schaut ja fast aus wie elox!


----------



## WODAN (11. Oktober 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> ah! das geilste lambda das ich jeh gesehn hab! was ist das für ein blau in matt? schaut ja fast aus wie elox!



Hi,
die genaue Bezeichung kann ich Dir leider nichts sagen, ist aber blau matt.
MfG


----------



## Omegar (12. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwann muss ich mir auch mal ein Lambda zulegen... wenn das nötige Kleingeld da ist. Ich kriege jedes mal feuchte Augen, wenn ich mir diese Seiten anschaue... Einzig das Rahmengewicht verursacht ein bißchen Kopfschmerzen... Aber mal schauen was die Zukunft bringt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (15. Oktober 2009)

Kann jemand mal den Abstand von Innenlager und Steuerrohr nachmessen? (Also oben Hrizontal mit nem Lot nach unten zum Lager) Oder einfach den Abstand von Gabel zu Innenlager... Ach und dabei dann noch die Einbaulänge der Gabel.

Ich will mal wissen wie das Lambda im Vergleich zum UFO aussieht. Durch die variable Oberrohrlänge kann ich das Leider ohne Lambdarahmen nicht nachmessen...

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (10. November 2009)

is ja garnichts los hier....
ein update von meinem lambda:


----------



## Rockcity Roller (10. November 2009)

schriftzug + gelbe deemax hinten = super. vorne noch dasselbe laufrad, dann spitze. aber nur wenn der andersfarbige firlefanz abhaut


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (10. November 2009)

danke 
ja deemax kommt noch und die bapper sind schon weg


----------



## Stagediver (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo ihr Lambdasüchtigen.

Meine alte Lady geht in den Ruhestand.

Deshalb auch hier die letzten Aufnahmen meiner treuen Lebensabschnittsgefährtin.


----------



## WODAN (14. Januar 2010)

AFR bestellt?


----------



## Stagediver (14. Januar 2010)

Freilich

Sollte KW 8 ausgeliefert werden.

Du hast dich fürs Ion entschieden?! Bin mal gespannt auf das Bike.


MfG *daumen*


----------



## WODAN (14. Januar 2010)

Stagediver schrieb:


> Freilich
> 
> Sollte KW 8 ausgeliefert werden.
> 
> ...



Meines 2 Wochen später.
Habe das ION genommen damit ich einen direkten Vergleich zum EVO habe, wobei das EVO die Nr.1 im Stall bleibt


----------



## Team Nicolai (16. Januar 2010)

du wirst dich wundern wie schnell das ion ist, das evo hat auf kurze verspielten downhill einen nachteil ist jedoch obtisch kaum zu schlagen


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (17. Januar 2010)

so sieht meins inzwischen aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Team Nicolai (18. Januar 2010)




----------



## Omegar (18. Januar 2010)

sehr schön, die Farbgebung ist der Hammer! Wie viel wiegts denn?


----------



## Kami-Nurse (12. Mai 2010)

Hey wollte doch gerne mal wissen ob es hier Mädels gibt die ein Lamda fahren.
Ich bin in Winterberg dieses Bike gefahren und habe mich für diesen panzer entschieden,gegen alle Ratschläge die ich bekommen habe.
Es sei zu schwer  für mich ,da ich selbst nur 165 groß bin u 64 kg schwer.Naja nachdem ich es gefahren bin im Downhill war ich anderer Meinung.Und so wollt ich ma in Erfahrung bringen,welche Frau das auch kennt und trotz aller Ratschläge ein Lambda fährt.
Bin kein Racer dem es  auf ne 10tel  sek ankommt,will einfach nur runter mit viel Federweg und sofagefühl
Gruß Britta


----------



## Kami-Nurse (12. Mai 2010)

Team Nicolai schrieb:


>



Tach Bauer)

hab ja  mein Foto entdeckt von der Lambda  Session in  Winterberg
Schöne Erinnerung,kannst du mir die Bilder mal zukommen lassen?
[email protected]
das wäre nett,und  denn müssen wir nach den DirtMasters mal nen termin ausmachen,ich will es nämlich wiedersehen

gruß aus Köln Britta


----------



## DerFrEaK999 (14. Mai 2010)

Moin!
Muss mir jezt auch bald ein Lambda holen! Fahre noch Zonenschein Archimedes Fr von 07 und brauche was neues. Nur neu kann ich mir das nicht leisten  und im Bike-Markt gibt es auch nur eins und nicht mit meiner wunschausstattung! Dieses Bike wird einfach zu selten gefahren! Muss an der geilen (Meiner Meinung nach) Optik liegen 
Gibts hier Todtnau/Rosberg fahrer zufällig?
Gruß


----------



## Flofighter (24. Mai 2010)

Lambda - das schönste Eisenschwein der Welt! 
hier meins...


----------



## Team Nicolai (10. Juni 2010)

Kami-Nurse schrieb:


> Tach Bauer)
> 
> hab ja  mein Foto entdeckt von der Lambda  Session in  Winterberg
> Schöne Erinnerung,kannst du mir die Bilder mal zukommen lassen?
> ...



BikeBauer (Team) Lambda, Driver Johannes Künne


----------



## Dr. BlutFleck (12. Juni 2010)

so sieht mein 2000er Lambda im moment aus, hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## WODAN (12. Juni 2010)

Dr. BlutFleck schrieb:


> so sieht mein 2000er Lambda im moment aus, hoffe es gefällt euch
> 
> ###



Lambda und Shiver, kenne keine bessere Kombination


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik.k. (12. Juni 2010)

hier mal mein kleiner Liebling


----------



## tobi-trial (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo

ich komme aus der Gegen Weinheim, Heidelberg, Odenwald. hat jemand vielleicht hier in der Gegend ein Nicolai Lambda in L das ich mal test-fahren kann?

LG


----------



## maik.k. (4. November 2010)

Wenn du Richtung Bad Dürkheim kommst, kannst du meins Probefahren.
Bei Gefallen steht es sogar zum Verkauf.


----------



## tobi-trial (4. November 2010)

das ist mal garnicht so weit, aber in nächster zeit eher weniger


----------



## Cleaner33 (20. April 2011)

Tach auch!
Wahnsinn das Lambda,alles andere ist doch nur Spielzeug! Ja auch ich will mir mal in nächster Zeit eines zulegen.
Wieviel muss ich denn für ein kompl. Rad hinlegen? Wo fängt der Spass so an?Ungefähr!
Danke!


----------



## Flofighter (20. April 2011)

Servus Cleaner!

Tja, mittlerweile ist das 'wieviel' gar nich in erster Linie die Hauptfrage - sondern vielmehr das 'woher'... Denn NICOLAI hat seit dieser Saison das Lambda offiziell zwecks Ã¼berholten Gewichts- und Konstruktionsmerkmalen (nach dem was ich gehÃ¶rt habe zumindest) aus dem Programm genommen.
Wenn du GlÃ¼ck hast gondelt vielleicht noch ein Rahmen als LagerhÃ¼ter bei Kalle & co. rum... Ansonsten steht auf eBay ab und zu mal einer drin (soweit ich die NICOLAI-Angebote da verfolgt hab) oder du musst dich so umhÃ¶ren. Oder aber mit 'MaÃanfertigungswunsch' an die NICOLIANER herantreten - da wird dann die Rahmenlehre nochmal ausgepackt - aber dann ist der Preis erst Recht ein Thema, glaube ich.
Zuletzt stand der VK meines Wissens nach bei ca. 2099,-â¬ in schwarz elox. und exkl. DÃ¤mpfer. Mit entsprechenden Komponenten - naja, kannst du selber Ã¼berschlagen - weiÃt ja am besten, was du ran haben willst.
Aber man kann auch so mal GlÃ¼ck haben - hab meins damals fÃ¼r 2 Mille nach Verhandlung geschossen (Komplettbike), weil kein groÃes Interesse von anderen KÃ¤ufern bestand... War allerdings auch noch das VorlÃ¤ufermodel.
Ist halt schon ein spezielles Teil - da muss man mitunter etwas stÃ¶bern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flofighter (20. April 2011)

...hier ist noch besagtes 'Vorgängermodell' zum jüngsten Lambda


----------



## Harvester (20. April 2011)

Im Lagerverkauf auffer Nicolai HP steht seid langer Zeit nen Lamdarahmen.


----------



## Flofighter (20. April 2011)

in oliv-grün, nich.?


----------



## Cleaner33 (21. April 2011)

Jaaaa der ist schon sehr schick aber gebraucht ist mir lieber. Da komme ich mit meinen Budget eher hin.
@Blutfleck... Wieviel hast du in deins investiert?
Geiler Panzer!
Nicolai würde ein gutes dran tun das Lambda weiterhin zu bauen!!


----------



## Flofighter (21. April 2011)

Frag doch mal unverbindlich an - im Lagerverkauf dürfte das Teil auch schon etwas weniger kosten. Zumal das Modell mittlerweile nicht mehr hergestellt wird...


----------



## Cleaner33 (21. April 2011)

War nicht mal im Gespräch,dass es einen Nachfolger geben sollte?


----------



## Flofighter (21. April 2011)

Hab nichts dergleichen gehört. Ist halt einfach kein 'allerwelts' Rahmen in diesem Sinne... was ja auch gut so ist.  Wobei doch eine ganze Menge davon rum rollen.
Aber wahrscheinlich ist die grundsätzliche Kundennachfrage im Durchschnitt doch eher auf die Geometrie und Leistungsmerkmale von Ion St und Konsorten ausgerichtet...


----------



## Cleaner33 (21. April 2011)

Der Rahmen soll 1500 Euro kosten und die farbe könnte ich mir aussuchen,gutes angebot von nicolai!


----------



## Flofighter (21. April 2011)

Incl. Dämpfer? Bei freier Farbwahl isses natürlich echt ein super Angebot - zumal du sicher gehst, dass der Rahmen in top Zustand ist! Ich würde den Hauptrahmen allerdings unlackiert (raw) nehmen und den Hinterbau in schwarz eloxal - das kommt richtig gut... oder in der Miami Vi(n)ce-Variante aus dem Katalog von '08 glaub ich - war auch genial. Naja, ist wie alles ne Geschmacksfrage...
Könntest auf jeden Fall was scharfes machen. Wirst du zuschlagen?


----------



## WODAN (21. April 2011)

Könnt Ihr bitte Eure Unterhaltung per PM fortführen?

Der Thread sollte für Lambda Fotos und technische Fragen dienen.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cleaner33 (22. April 2011)

Moin,ein ganzer Thread nur für Lambda und ich hatte nur ein paar Fragen!!
Warum soll ich denn jetzt nur nochper PM kommunizieren?
Das waren doch auch unter anderen technische bzw.ganz normale Fragen über dieses Rad!
Hmmm...du willst technische Fragen?OK!
Ab wann gab es das Lambda eigentlich mit 26-er Laufrädern vorn und hinten,hatte ja wohl mal n 24 ne Zeitlang hinten?


----------



## Flofighter (22. April 2011)

Hab mir meinen Kommentar gestern zu dem Post von Wodan verkniffen... Hätte es ja verstanden, wenn man über Schuhgeschmack geredet hätte. Oder Brotbackrezepte... Aber es ging ja nun mal um Preis- /Beschaffungsfragen. Das da eine Abweichung von rein technischen Fragen zwecks freier Farbwahl sofort derart geahndet wird... ?:-/ naja... unangenehmer Zeitgenosse.


----------



## ollum104 (25. April 2011)

.


----------



## WODAN (25. April 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander...
> Kann mir mal einer von euch auf die Sprünge helfen bezüglich der Rahmengeometrie beim Lambda.
> Weil laut Nicolai hp unterscheiden sich die Rahmengrößen lediglich in der Länge des Sitzrohres. Das führt mich zu der Annahme, dass ja eigentlich auch ein größerer Mensch/Fahrer ein Rad in M kaufen kann, oder versteht ich da jetzt was falsch...
> 
> Vielen Dank bereits im voraus...



Den Sitzdom gibt es in verschiedenen Längen und ist verstellbar.
Hatte auch schon einen L Rahmen, wo ich kurzerhand einfach den Sitzdom gekürzt habe


----------



## ollum104 (25. April 2011)

Sinnvoll, als 190 cm Mensch ein Lambda zu erstehen ???

Weil geil is des Teil ja schon...


----------



## WODAN (25. April 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Sinnvoll, als 190 cm Mensch ein Lambda zu erstehen ???
> 
> Weil geil is des Teil ja schon...



Solange Du Dich wohlfühlst.

Denke pauschal kann man die Rahmengröße Frage nicht beantworten.
Ich bin vor ein paar Jahren auch mal ein Nucleon TST in Größe S bei 1,80m gefahren. Kam bestens mit zurecht


----------



## Flofighter (25. April 2011)

Hallo ollum,

also mein Lambda habe ich als L Variante erworben. der Verkäufer war sicher an die 1,90 - 1,95 groß. die Probefahrt war dadurch für mich mit 1,72 relativ abendteuerlich. daheim angekommen hab ich wie von WODAN beschrieben Sitzrohr und Sattelstütze auf S Maße zusammen gekürzt, den Winkel vom Dom angepasst und voilà, damit passt auch mir ein (ehemaliges) L-Größe Bike. 
stimme WODAN aber zu - ob dir ein großes Lambda taugt musst du am besten ausprobieren. man kann schon wirklich viel über die Regulierung das Winkels des Sitzturms anpassen - aber ob du dich mit der grundsätzlichen Geometrie wie z.B. Oberrohrlänge (die ja dann eben fix ist) oder dem Versatz zum Tretlager, der durchs Umschrauben des Doms entsteht wohl fühlst, musst du wohl auschecken...


----------



## bike-it-easy (25. April 2011)

ollum104 schrieb:


> Sinnvoll, als 190 cm Mensch ein Lambda zu erstehen ???
> 
> Weil geil is des Teil ja schon...



Ich fahr mit 1,90 mtr. das Lambda in M. Mir taugt es ungemein 

Gruß

bike-it-easy


----------



## Cleaner33 (26. April 2011)

Tach!
Ihr redet hier alle von fahren,aber kann man son Downhiller wie das Lambda auch auf gerader strecke bewegen oder ist es rein Abfahrt orientiert?Immerhin bringt es gut 20 Kg auf die Waage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (26. April 2011)

Cleaner33 schrieb:


> Tach!
> Ihr redet hier alle von fahren,aber kann man son Downhiller wie das Lambda auch auf gerader strecke bewegen oder ist es rein Abfahrt orientiert?Immerhin bringt es gut 20 Kg auf die Waage.



Er ist keine CC Rakete, aber mit Rohloff bin ich ihn damals auch auf kleineren Touren gefahren 

Wichtig: immer nur mit Bikern mit gleichen Rädern fahren. Mindestgewicht Bike: 20kg


----------



## Flofighter (26. April 2011)

Geradeaus geht schon noch - sprich es reicht sicherlich um auch mal ne Strecke zw. den Spots zu bewältigen. Aber es ist schon ein ganz schöner Brocken Metall... Andere DH's sind gerade heutzutage deutlich leichter und haben einen größeren 'Crossover'-Charakter - wenn man das mal so nennen will. War glaub ich auch ein Grund, warum NICOLAI den Rahmen nicht mehr herstellt.
Aber man muss halt wissen, wofür man es haben will, nich...


----------



## sluette (26. April 2011)

seit wann wir das lambda nicht mehr gebaut ?


----------



## Flofighter (26. April 2011)

diese Saison das erste Mal nicht mehr im Programm... war in Friedrichhshafen schon nicht mehr mit am Stand dabei.


----------



## Timmy35 (28. April 2011)

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub...V5MzBoRGc&hl=de&single=true&gid=1&output=html

Hier stehts aber noch drin


----------



## Flofighter (28. April 2011)

naja, steht ja als 'Rahmen verfügbar' da... heißt wohl einfach nur _noch_ verfügbar - sprich am Lager - und nicht _wird noch fabriziert_... im aktuellen Katalog isses ja auf jeden Fall nicht mehr mit im Line-up (außer ich hab die Seite überblättert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bacara (29. April 2011)

Das FR ist doch zum Beispiel auch nicht mehr drin und man kann es noch bestellen. Ich würde mal sagen, wenn man bei N anruft kann man auch noch ein Lambda bestellen.


----------



## spider.one (1. Mai 2011)

Hey, ich hab' ein Lambda abzugeben. Incl. Shiver, Hope Mono 6 vorne und  Grimeca 17 hinten. Ist alles im super Zustand. Sind sogar noch  ungefahrene Gazzas drauf ;-)!

Bei Interesse PN.

Greetz!


----------



## Stagediver (29. Juni 2011)

Eigentlich war der Rahmen ja abgeschrieben, in Rente und an der Wohnzimmerwand... 
Aber jetzt darf das Schlachtschiff mit zum Megavalanche 















Grüsse


----------



## WODAN (29. Juni 2011)

Genial! 

Habe zwar im Moment kein Lambda, aber ein M-Pire im Aufbau (momentan bei Kalle).


----------



## Flofighter (29. Juni 2011)

...mit der Dorado! so scharf!!!! :O


----------



## ChristianS. (25. Juli 2011)

hallo miteinander....
seit dieser saison bin ich auch glücklicher besitzer eines lambda's...
fahre zurzeit noch mit einer monster T und einem uralten fox van rc...(insgesamt hat der aufbau 24Kg) 
da ich demnächst mein lambda umbauen möchte, wollte ich fragen was ihr von einem fox dhx5 bzw. fox dhx rc4 (241mm statt 222mm Dämpferlänge) im lambda haltet.....zudem wird wohl die federgabel einer fox 40 oder einer marzocchi 888 weichen müssen...

bin für jegliche tipp's dankbar 

grüße chris


----------



## Stagediver (26. Juli 2011)

ChristianS. schrieb:


> hallo miteinander....
> seit dieser saison bin ich auch glücklicher besitzer eines lambda's...
> fahre zurzeit noch mit einer monster T und einem uralten fox van rc...(insgesamt hat der aufbau 24Kg)
> da ich demnächst mein lambda umbauen möchte, wollte ich fragen was ihr von einem fox dhx5 bzw. fox dhx rc4 (241mm statt 222mm Dämpferlänge) im lambda haltet.....zudem wird wohl die federgabel einer fox 40 oder einer marzocchi 888 weichen müssen...
> ...



Hallo Chris,

grundsätzlich bringt es mehr Fahrfreude, wenn du dein Lambda auf Diät setzt. Da ist, entgegen der landläufigen Meinung, ne ganze Menge drin.

Die DHX-Dämpfer sind prima. Nur solltest du bei der 222mm-Variante bleiben. Den 241er bekommst du zwar unter, indem du die bananenförmige Dämpferaufnahme am Umlenkhebel drehst. Ist aber in dem Fall sinnfrei, denn du hast mehr Gewicht an Baord als mit dem kleineren und der 222er wird mit dem max. Übersetzungsverhältnis von 1:3 (Dämpferhub zu Federweg) locker fertig.
Ausserdem solltest du darauf achten, ob das abfallende, doppelte Oberrohr Aussparungen an den Innenseiten hat, damit der grosse Ausgleichsbehälter des DHX beim Einfedern nicht anschlägt.

Grüsse Ingolf


----------



## ChristianS. (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo  Ingolf,

ersteinmal danke für die schnelle antwort 

ich habe gerade bemerkt das bei mir gar keine aussparungen in dem abfallenden oberrohr sind (siehe bild oben). passt der dhx rc4 ohne diese aussparungen etwa nicht in den rahmen ?  

....sollte ich bei der gabel zu einer 170er oder 200er greifen ? 

Grüße 

Chris


----------



## Kuwahades (26. Juli 2011)

da das Lambda eh schon nen sehr kurzen Radstand hat würde ich eine mit ordentlicher Einbauhöhe nehmen, oder sogar die Monster gewichtsoptimieren ?


----------



## ChristianS. (26. Juli 2011)

Gewichtsoptimierung bei einer monster T ?....außer einer titanfeder fällt mir nichts ein, was man an gewicht einsparen könnte...
werde die gabel am wochenende ausbauen und wiegen, wobei ich bezweifle das die gabel unter 4,5kg wiegt. eine fox 40 wiegt dagegen ca. 3,1kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kuwahades (26. Juli 2011)

ich bin kein Experte was das tunen angeht, aber man kann da glaube ich nen proton air kit verbauen und dann nur noch mit einer Feder fahren, oder mit garkeiner ?
aber ob das die gewünschten Ergenbisse bringt ist natürlich die Frage ?

aber die Fox hat ja ziemlich lange Gabelholme, da kannst du bestimmt auf nen ordentlichen Radstand kommen.


----------



## Stagediver (26. Juli 2011)

ChristianS. schrieb:


> Hallo  Ingolf,
> 
> ersteinmal danke für die schnelle antwort
> 
> ...



Chris,

das mit der Aussparung ist abhängig vom Baujahr.
Ich glaube ab 2004 gab es diese.
Auf deinem Bild kann man das leider nicht erkennen.
Hier der Link zur -N-Seite: 
http://nicolai.net/20-0-Lambda+ST.html#tab
Du kannst auf der Seite den Blickwinkel auf den Rahmen verändern und die Aussparungen im abfallenden OR gut sehen.
Wenn du diese nicht hast, fällt das mit dem RC4 flach.
Oder du lässt das von Nicolai ändern (haben die Jungs bei meinem damals auch gemacht)

Gabeln mit 200mm Federweg harmonieren prima mit dem Rahmen. (siehe meine Galerie)

Grüsse Ingolf


----------



## ChristianS. (26. Juli 2011)

Hi Ingolf,

jetzt sehe ich es auch  ...die aussparungen habe ich leider nicht.

darf ich fragen was du für die modifikation bei nicolai gezahlt hast?
...der rahmen müsste sowieso zu nicolai, da der vorgänger das innenlagergewinde auf einer seite zerstört hat und das tretlager zurzeit mit 2k epoxid kleber festgeklebt worden ist.

.....habe gerade gesehen, dass es die Rock Shox Boxxer WC sehr billig im bikemarkt gibt und diese noch weniger als die 888 bzw. fox 40 wiegt.
hat jemand von euch die gabel verbaut bzw. erfahrungen damit ?









grüße chris


----------



## Stagediver (26. Juli 2011)

ChristianS. schrieb:


> Hi Ingolf,
> 
> jetzt sehe ich es auch  ...die aussparungen habe ich leider nicht.
> 
> ...



Chris,

Ruf doch einfach mal bei Nicolai an und schildere deine Probleme mit dem Rahmen. Die helfen einem immer ganz prima. 

Eine Boxxer WC der alten Generation hatte ich mal verbaut (siehe meine Galerie). 
War aber mit der Funktion nie zufrieden. Das hat auch das geringere Gewicht gegenüber anderen Gabeln nicht wet gemacht. 
Vllt sind die neueren (ab 2010) besser... ???

Grüsse Ingolf


----------



## ChristianS. (27. Juli 2011)

Hallo Ingolf,

danke für den tipp, habe geradeben bei volker johst angerufen....

das mit dem "nachrüsten" der aussparungen wird nicht gemacht...er hatte mir den tipp gegeben, einen dhx 5 zu nehmen und das verstellrädchen unten am ausgleichsbehälter abzuschrauben...werde es wahrscheinlich auch so machen, da ein neuer hauptrahmen um die 1000 kostet.

bei der gabel bin ich mir noch unschlüssig da ich nicht so viel gutes von den neuen 888 gehört habe und die fox 40 sehr pflegeintensiv sein soll. zu den neueren rock shox boxxer habe ich noch keine richtigen erfahrungsberichte finden können.


grüße 

chris


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Juli 2011)

also ich denke mal die 888 RC3 evo Ti ist über jede Kritik erhaben und passt garantiert zum schluckfreudigen Hinterbau des Lambdas


----------



## Stagediver (28. Juli 2011)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> also ich denke mal die 888 RC3 evo Ti ist über jede Kritik erhaben und passt garantiert zum schluckfreudigen Hinterbau des Lambdas





Sehe ich auch so. Marzocchi ist seit letztem Jahr wieder voll im Rennen.


----------



## Kuwahades (28. Juli 2011)

und die Farbe ist genial
ich hätte gerne ne 55er fürs Ufo, ne 66er fürs Helius und die 888 fürs Ion


----------



## xawer23 (7. August 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe vor mir in absehabrer Zeit auch einen Lambda ST zuzulegen, das Trombone hat so langsam ausgedient. Auf der Nicolai Homepage kann man den Lambda ja bestellen, nur leider finde ich nirgends (auch nicht auf dem Tech Sheet) den Durchmesser des Steuerrohres. Is das schon 1,5" oder tarped steer oder verbaut Nicolai nur die ganz alten? Dank im Vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (7. August 2011)

auf dem foto online ist, 1,1/8. ruf doch mal an frag nach was sie reinbauen können. ergebnis bitte auch hier posten!


----------



## xawer23 (8. August 2011)

Naja ich glaub was anderes als 1 1/8tel zoll macht kaum Sinn, beim Lambda sollte es ja schon ruhig Doppelbrücke sein. Oder ich leb hinterm Mond und hab deshalb noch keine Doppelbrücken-Gabel mit 1,5" gesehen?


----------



## nollak (8. August 2011)

1,5" und Reducer Steuersatz ist da die Lösung.


----------



## Kuwahades (8. August 2011)

Lambda mit 1,5" Steuerrohr macht Sinn, jetzt wo es Angle Sets gibt, mir war da alles zu Steil und Radstand zu kurz


----------



## Timmy35 (8. August 2011)

Beim Lambda laufen aber die beiden oberrohre am steuerrohr vorbei. die würden als mit einem 1.5 zoll rohr noch weiter auseinander stehen. Dadurch würde sich der mögliche lenkeinschlag bei einer doppelbrücke deutlich reduzieren. Wenn 1.5-zoll überhaupt angeboten wird.


----------



## wildsau.com (21. November 2011)

So, da lass ich den Lambda Tread mal wieder zu neuem Leben erwecken

Hier ein Bild meines Lambdas:

Noch kurze Fragen: Dämpferbuchse beim Lambda sind oben 24*8 mm?Welche Federhärte könnt ihr bei 80kg Empfehlen? Fox Van R 222mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik.k. (2. Januar 2013)

nach meiner Erfahrung passt 450 ganz gut zu 80kg im Lambda


----------



## xMARTINx (3. Januar 2013)

So über ein Jahr später braucht er die Antwort sicher nicht mehr;-)


----------



## KeuleHI (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

So wollte mal wieder den Thread beleben 
Ich bin günstig an ein Lambda der letzten Baureihe gekommen und nun dabei den Rahmen von RAW aufzupolieren, also glänzend.
Der Hauptrahmen ist soweit schon fertig, nur der Hinterbau will nicht so ganz. Da hilft auch Stahlwolle, Polieraufsatz für Bohrmaschine und Elsterglanz nicht viel. Das Alu ist immernoch sehr sehr dunkel 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich????


----------



## kephren23 (18. Mai 2013)

wird wahrscheinlich eine andere Aluminium Legierung sein.

Einfach so lassen, macht den Raw Look doch erst so richtig geil.


----------



## WODAN (21. Mai 2013)

@KeuleHI: Geniales Projekt! War der Hinterbau eloxiert?


----------



## maik.k. (21. Mai 2013)

ich komme über den Rahmen auch nicht hinweg und hab mal wieder eines im Aufbau


----------



## WODAN (22. Mai 2013)

lambda aus 2008??? 

Hatte den Verkäufer schon freundlichst darauf hingewiesen, dass zumindest die Druckstreben viel älter sind...

BIKEMARKT LAMBDA


----------



## KHUJAND (22. Mai 2013)

KeuleHI schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich????



--> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=557270


----------



## KeuleHI (9. Juni 2013)

So fast fertig


----------



## WODAN (9. Juni 2013)

KeuleHI schrieb:


> So fast fertig
> ###



Reifen und Lenkerhöhe sind geschmackssache, aber ansonsten top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfriede (9. Juni 2013)

Ja, die Reifen sind echt brutal, aber ansonsten ein wirklich geiler Aufbau. Vielleicht passende rote Griffe mit schwarzen Klemmschellen?


----------



## kephren23 (9. Juni 2013)

Die Reifen sind freakig, wenn man das rot vielleicht an anderer stelle wiederfinden würde, wären sie nicht so allein.

Trotzdem geiler Aufbau


----------



## corra (9. Juni 2013)

rote nicolai schrift und das ding ist geil


----------



## KeuleHI (10. Juni 2013)

Danke euch 

Also die reifen bleiben drauf und der Schriftzug wäre eine Idee. Aber habe noch rote Griffe hier, denke dann sieht es besser aus.

Der original Monster Vorbau kommt die Woche.Und habe ja alternativ noch diese Variante hier:






Mal schauen was besser ist. Aber im Moment tendiere ich zur Monster T.


----------



## WODAN (8. September 2013)

Paßt ein Fox RC4 ins Lambda?
Denke mit dem DHX5 ist es schon recht knapp unter der Wippe oder?

Grüße


----------



## xMARTINx (8. September 2013)

Hatte den dhx 5.0 dein und das war richtig knapp, glaub ich musste sogar den Deckel vom ausgleichsbehälter machen. Die neueren lambdas haben eine Aussparung im Rahmen um Platz zu machen


----------



## WODAN (8. September 2013)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> Hatte den dhx 5.0 dein und das war richtig knapp, glaub ich musste sogar den Deckel vom ausgleichsbehälter machen. Die neueren lambdas haben eine Aussparung im Rahmen um Platz zu machen



DHX5 müßte ja ohne Probleme passen, siehe oben das silberne Lambda


----------



## xMARTINx (8. September 2013)

Haben eben geschaut,ich musste meins ohne Deckel fahren


----------



## WODAN (8. September 2013)

Hängt stark vom Baujahr ab und ob die neue Wippe nachgerüstet wurde oder original verbaut war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (8. September 2013)

Ich hatte die nachgerüstet, war aber auch kein Serienrahmen, hatte längeren Hinterbau, war Rad vom damaligen Weltcupteam


----------



## WODAN (16. September 2013)




----------



## Kuwahades (16. September 2013)

cool 

was hast Du denn für einen Radstand mit der hohen Brücke ?


----------



## WODAN (17. September 2013)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> cool
> 
> was hast Du denn für einen Radstand mit der hohen Brücke ?



Leider passen nur die hohen Brücken.
Radstand ca. 112cm


----------



## Kuwahades (17. September 2013)

ich hatte mit meiner 888 RC2x auch nur 112, oder 113

fand alles ein bischen klein, deswegen hatte ichs wieder verkauft


----------



## WODAN (17. September 2013)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich hatte mit meiner 888 RC2x auch nur 112, oder 113
> 
> fand alles ein bischen klein, deswegen hatte ichs wieder verkauft



Lambda eben. Sehr kurz und verspielt. Nichts für moderne WC Strecken. Aber trotzdem genial zu fahren. Werde mein Lambda hoffentlich die Tage fertig bekommen, aber mit Boxxer WC (Shiver ist mir zu schwer) 

Mein Evo hat 121cm Radstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (26. September 2013)

Lambda Streitwagen, und ja die Gabel paßt nicht so ganz, hatte ich aber noch übrig und knapp 1,4 Kilo leichter als eine Shiver


----------



## kephren23 (26. September 2013)

ts ts Leichtbaufreak


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Oktober 2013)

ich tausche mit Dir gegen eine 2008er Boxxer Team 
die wäre dann auch wenigstens schwarz !


----------



## WODAN (1. Oktober 2013)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> ich tausche mit Dir gegen eine 2008er Boxxer Team
> die wäre dann auch wenigstens schwarz !



Guter Witz 
Die schwarze Boxxer WC ist ans ION gewandert, deshalb war die keronite übrig.
Bekomme vielleicht die Woche noch eine Shiver, dann kannst Du die keronite gerne kaufen


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Oktober 2013)

ich hätte die schon voll gerne, schick mir mal ne Preisvorstellung, aber mehr als ne neue Boxxer RC kann ich mir nicht leisten denke ich mal ?!


----------



## Kuwahades (1. Oktober 2013)

WODAN schrieb:


> Guter Witz
> Die schwarze Boxxer WC ist ans ION gewandert, deshalb war die keronite übrig.
> Bekomme vielleicht die Woche noch eine Shiver, dann kannst Du die keronite gerne kaufen



warum behälst du net die Keronite, Unterschied ist doch nur die "leichtere" Farbe, oder ?


----------



## WODAN (29. Oktober 2013)

Jetzt mit passender Gabel, die schöne 2005er Shiver bekommt man leider kaum noch, daher  "nur" eine 2002er 

Schaltwerk wurde nach dem ersten Einsatz in Winterberg bereits getauscht gegen ein modernes Saint. Funktion ist mir dann doch wichtiger.


----------



## Kuwahades (29. Oktober 2013)

und behälst Du das jetzt, oder wird da auch irgendwann wieder verkauft ?

schön isses allemal


----------



## WODAN (29. Oktober 2013)

Kuwahades schrieb:


> und behälst Du das jetzt, oder wird da auch irgendwann wieder verkauft ?
> 
> schön isses allemal



Das weiß man nie, ION18 habe ich gerade verkauft


----------



## c_w (2. November 2013)

Ich mag den Baukran :-D
Aber ist das ne weisse Bremsleitung, oder sieht das nur so aus? Die passt nicht so... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WODAN (2. November 2013)

Hi,
es sind Stahlflexleitungen verbaut. Sieht in real besser aus ;-)


----------



## c_w (5. November 2013)

Dann isses genehmigt ;-)


----------



## maik.k. (19. November 2013)

endlich fertig


----------



## WODAN (19. November 2013)

maik.k. schrieb:


> endlich fertig



Schöner Aufbau, gefällt mir!


----------



## kephren23 (19. November 2013)

Schließe ich mich an!


----------



## WODAN (28. November 2013)

maik.k. schrieb:


> endlich fertig



Mach nochmal bitte bessere Bilder vom lambda und mpire


----------



## maik.k. (28. November 2013)

Mach ich bei Gelegenheit. Das Lambda wird noch ein wenig auf Uphilltauglichkeit getrimmt und wird dann endgültig zum extrem Freerider.

Ich war überrascht, wie gut es jetzt schon bergauf geht.


----------



## WODAN (28. November 2013)

maik.k. schrieb:


> Mach ich bei Gelegenheit. Das Lambda wird noch ein wenig auf Uphilltauglichkeit getrimmt und wird dann endgültig zum extrem Freerider.
> 
> Ich war überrascht, wie gut es jetzt schon bergauf geht.



Mit Rohloff bin ich früher mit dem Lambda locker 50km Touren gefahren


----------



## maik.k. (10. August 2015)

meine zwei Oldies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timmy35 (10. August 2015)

Echt super.
Ich habe gerade am Wochenende gesagt, dass ich schon lange kein m-pire mehr gesehen habe.

Das sind aber bestimmt fast ein Zentner Nicolai, oder?


----------



## maik.k. (10. August 2015)

Keine Ahnung wie die Schätzelein genau gewichten, aber ein Zentner ist es auf keinen Fall 
Das Lambda wird momentan regelmäßig bergauf getreten, da aktuell leider kein Tourenbike zur Hand ist. 
Ich wollte ursprünglich nach Beerfelden kommen, habe mich aber kurzfristig anderst entschieden.


----------



## SmallLutz (11. August 2015)

maik.k. schrieb:


> meine zwei Oldies



Oldies, but Goldie
Schöne Bikes, nicht so langweilig,
wie es viele moderne Downhillbikes sind.


----------



## WODAN (14. August 2015)

Top! Ich hätte mein Mpire nicht verkaufen dürfen :-(   Hier der aktuelle Aufbau vom Lambda.


----------



## SmallLutz (15. August 2015)

Dann behalt das Lambda ,
sieht auch sehr schick aus 
Vorallem die Gabel gefällt


----------



## SmallLutz (9. September 2015)

Werd mich mal auch umschaun,
ob nicht doch mal  noch ein ST Rahmen jrgendwo zu ergatten ist
und mir für die Parkeinsätze ein Lambda aufbaue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH-Schlumpf (9. September 2015)

in der bucht sind gerade 2 lambda´s , allerdings komplett bikes!!!


----------



## SmallLutz (9. September 2015)

Schon gesehen,
werd aber jrgendwann mal nur den Rahmen ergattern wollen 
Fahre Nicolai, weil ich gern selber Bike zusammenstelle und aufbaue.
Hab da so nen kleinere Macke :O


----------



## der-gute (19. Januar 2018)

Ich hab da wohl zwei Lambda Prototypen gesehen...


----------



## WODAN (19. Januar 2018)

der-gute schrieb:


> Ich hab da wohl zwei Lambda Prototypen gesehen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 687374


Genau, erste Serie, da noch nicht das Doppeloberrohr


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (22. Januar 2018)

der farbe nach könnte es auch der rohrsatz für das trombone sein das in meinen besitz gekommen ist, aber nur der farbe .
aber ein trombone ist ja kein lambda


----------



## lambdarider (9. Oktober 2018)

schöne faden hier,mein erstes nicolai war ein lambda st/2007, lange her, inzwischen ist der rahmen verkauft
....aber so eine derbe Kiste vergisst man nie.


----------



## Kuwahades (10. Oktober 2018)

Geile Kiste


----------



## lambdarider (10. Oktober 2018)

danke dir,
von dem lambda werde ich noch schwärmen wenn ich schon  auf einen rollator umgestiegen bin


----------

